# Need inexpensive bookshelf speaker recommendation/opinions



## Guest (Sep 27, 2007)

I am looking to get a set of inexpensive really good sounding bookshelf speakers for my living room (only going to be using for 2 channel music. I would like to spend a max of $110. I will be powering them with an old but good JVC receiver and JVC 5 disc CD changer.

I listen to all kinds of music with an emphasis on alternative, rock, techno, and some Jazz.

I have heard the Insignia speakers that Best Buy carries that have been a big hit with people but would like to audition more before I make my choice.

No sub will be used with the system..so bass response to 55HZ or so is important to me. 

Thanks for the help!


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Fustern said:


> I am looking to get a set of inexpensive really good sounding bookshelf speakers for my living room (only going to be using for 2 channel music. I would like to spend a max of $110. I !


You can check the electronic store here at the forum ....:yes::yes::yes:

To save you some time (I was looking earlier for some speakers too) I found this fluance speakers

http://fluance.com/fldyhidetwbo.html

http://www.fluance.com/fldycothhisp.html

If you still wants to get it at Best Buy, to me the Sony 8" is a better option ... 3 way and a known company ... just my opinion ...:T:T

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage...e&skuId=8289238&productId=1172277278079&h=387

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=8289229&type=product&id=1172277278011


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Here are a few to consider...

Polk R150

JBL Balboa Series 5

JBL E20

JBL Venue Series Monitor


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

Pioneer S-HF41-LR 8" 3-Way Bookshelf Speaker $76/pair.

MTX Monitor 5i 5-1/4" 2-Way Bookshelf Speaker $6-/pair.


----------



## conchyjoe7 (Aug 28, 2007)

"I am looking to get a set of *inexpensive really good sounding bookshelf speakers *for my living room (only going to be using for 2 channel music. *I would like to spend a max of $110*." :unbelievable: You've already entered the oxymoron...This hobby has VERY VERY little that you could describe that way especially at $110.00.
First places to check are your local pawn shop and then www.audiogon.com. If you find what you're seeking new; we're probably ALL interested in that, so could you please quickly forward me the make and model. I'm sorry, I am NOT trying to sound or be condescending, but I just don't know if such a thing is possible or exists when one takes into account purchase of materials, driver manufacture, assembly, shipping, etc etc. no matter how cheap the labor in China/Vietnam/Malaysia/Thailand or wherever. Best for less: the new PSBs at $249.99 pr. Sound great, less filling! I know that you can in fact get speakers for that kind of money it's just the "really good sounding" part that I'm referring to. Good luck.
Cheers,
Konky.


----------



## rumonkey2 (Jul 24, 2006)

If I were you, scrape up another $50-$60 and drive to AV123 HQ & buy Black Satin X-LS
http://www.av123.com/products_product.php?section=speakers&product=82.1

I forget where in CO they are located....


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

> I am looking to get a set of inexpensive really good sounding bookshelf speakers for my living room...


What's new??? ... Did you purchase the speakers??? ...:whistling::whistling:


----------



## brent_s (Feb 26, 2007)

I can second the R150 for good sound for the $$$. I run four of them in my living room system. Bass is a little weak, as you'd expect from a small box with a 5.25" woofer, but they don't do anything glaringly bad. I ran them full range for a number of months before partnering them with a pair of NHT1259 DIY subs. On their own, with test tones in a 22x20x9 room plus openings to most of the rest of the house, they were usable into the 50-60 hz range, although I wouldn't call it flat. 

Not trying to discourage HTS purchases, but they can usually be found for considerably less than the Shack store price, which itself isn't bad. With your budget, I would probably consider the bigger brothers R50 and R300 tower versions, which can be purchased NIB around your price range fairly easily.

-Brent


----------

